# Toyota OEM transponder chip key in the Bay Area?



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

I am going to go out on a limb here and say that I think you might be in the wrong place to ask this question!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah. Try a Toyota forum my friend.


----------

